# Its goin' down in Talkclassical! Its goin downnnn!



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

A'right a'right. ****'s goin down in Talkclassical. 
Ladies and Gentlemen, its D.J Clavichord, its wassup!

Check it! 

I got 50 some keys
They be fretted in three's
Y'all be trynna greeze
Cuz I'm quiet, like when like when polite people sneeze
Well listen up
I ain't tryin' to please
Clavichords
Its all about me!

Modulate from G minor to D major to G Minor to G
I always end that **** in the major key
I get that vibrato, yo its bebung yo
Like flight of the bumble bee!

Its true I got it for Medtner
He's got his **** together
He's got the piano beats 
Make's the clavichord sound light as a feather
But clavichord's forever
The keys that work with only one lever
They bust a rhyme even better!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

And now that it's been consumed,
I know that, from the start, my rhyme was doomed.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Lets give it up for my brother KV!

KV, you gonna need that beer
Cuz I'm bouts to diss yo *** ya hear?
So bad you might shed a tear
You hold that Mozart piece so dear?
Well, let me tell you sumtin'
Its just easy on the ear
Na I'm just messin'
My man KV, I just be jestin'
kv466, the man, the *music*
You better know it *Weston*!
Mozart's a force to be reckoned!
(with)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Sick, dude! Totally sick!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Phat*, player, *PHAT :lol:*


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

That's bad.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> That's bad.


In the old sense of the word, meaning "bad," or the new sense of the word, meaning "good?"


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

aint got nothing on my grill boi, just a g-thang you knowz?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> A'right a'right. ****'s goin down in Talkclassical.
> Ladies and Gentlemen, its D.J Clavichord, its wassup!
> 
> Check it!
> ...


Oh, Noez! What have you done _now_?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I just hope his trousers fit.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Right clavichorder, I'm gonna be dissin'
So you should be quiet and listen
You hold that Medtner close to your heart?
To Mahler, yo, he's just a wet fart!

I make all my cadences I-V-V-I
And make them go on forever like pi.
All my D minor chords, I arpeggiate
And you better not friggin' hate!

I make my violin lines lyrical and soft
Oh no, there's another audience member coughed.
Lots of butthurt, I will detect
Classical music? BOOM! Respect!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

An Die Freude its gettin' real
Talkin' bout Mahler 
Like you a classical music baller
Well I ain't about to get schooled
I'm like a ghetto Glenn Gould
Your verbal counterpoint ain't got me fooled

Medtner takes it direct
But he needs more respect
The best piano composer you might not know
The music is subtle, you've gotta let it grow
All of your digits
Won't have a moment to fidget
He runs the counterpoint gamut
He *does work* god damnit!
He syncopates more than a rag
He resolves his chords unusually, its his bag
So next time you give Medtner a dissin'
Think twice cuz he's good enough for Kissin


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Is it possible to experience second-hand embarrassment?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Edited, never mind


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

What about Chopin?
With him you can cope - and
He doesn't compose none of that fairytale crap,
And to navigate his music you don't need a map................(I sincerely do not know what this line was all about)

And Rachmaninov
The master of
Russian lyricism.
Bells were his thing
He made them go ding
Ding, dong dong dong.

And what about Bach
The father of Rach
and all the other peeps
who write music sheets.
He wrote for the harpsichord
and there was no dischord
Because he was the best, yo.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> What about *Chopin*?
> With him you can *cope - and*


Diamn yo!



> And to navigate his music you don't need a map................(I sincerely do not know what this line was all about)


Nah nah, I'm fillin'(translation: feeling) it.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Topic title should have been "It's goin- down in TC-town! It's goin downnnn!"


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Where all the rappers at in TC town?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

-first raps are set to me beatboxing the main theme to Medtner's G minor sonata-


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Just to say, I'm only dissin' Medtner for the fun of it, I haven't actually listened to him yet!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Call me candy rapper cuz my rhymes is sweet
my ***[ladies]*** can't tap their feet 
cuz I rap in seven-eight time 
gain a beat every time i rhyme 
it's syncopation discombobulation 
in Japan I go mad geishan 
to my harmonies Bach say mein Gott
got your Tristan chords tied all in a knot
like Beethoven all permed yo
on crack I create like Milhaud
my allegro is mos def troppo 
and i got the biggest oboe 
I don't repeat my exposition 
an' my cadenza's bishin' 
I put the yawn in Yanni 
put the ackkh in Dohnanyi 
and the G in Don Giovanni

Yo I'm out


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Where all the rappers at in TC town?


They're all sippin' on some sizzer and sippin' on gin and juice!


----------

